# My new Alden spectators



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

One of my favorite purchases ever :aportnoy: :


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

You have rendered me speechless. Were these an eBay purchase Alan? _Very_ nice.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Need to see post of your first public wearing of your spectators


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Those are Mac Daddy! :aportnoy: 

Very nice.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Splendid!


----------



## WingtipTom (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow! Very sharp shoes, Alan. Can't wait to see you post a pic of them on your feet.


----------



## wereed (Aug 1, 2006)

Those are almost too pretty to wear.

Walt


----------



## Dashing1 (Feb 27, 2007)

Alan--

GREAT pick-up!


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

Beautiful shoes. I would have personally gone with natural or dark brown sole edges rather than black, but they are just great looking.


----------



## BobGuam (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome shoes Alan, Now for the dumb question. How does one keep them polished? It is time to educated the librarian. bob


----------



## 18677 (Jan 4, 2006)

*.*

Top notch! great find....or did you order them?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks, all. They were a special make-up for a local shop that was clearing out remaining models.

Bob, I'll be polishing them extraordinarily carefully.

Mac, when I wear them out for the first time I'll be sure to post pictures.


----------



## jbryanb (Oct 2, 2006)

I also bought a pair of these spectators at the same shop as AlanC. 
When I bought mine on Tuesday, they only had a few pairs left, but if anyone here is interested, I would be more than happy to check for you, or PM me and I will give you the store's number, so you can order them over the phone.
JBryanB


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I have jbryanb to thank for alerting me to the Alden specs. It's a shop I love to visit, but I hadn't made it by for the summer sale. Thanks, Bryan!


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

Can't wait to see what you'll pair these with!


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

Whoa, gasp - amazing. As someone who likes the 'uncommon' Aldens, this may be the epitome.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Those are awesome. The adelaide detail looks really great. BTW, which last?


----------



## Benjamin.65 (Nov 1, 2006)

Mate,

those are bang-up gorgeous. But are they Trad? Seem a little more American Gangster, what?

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Benjamin.65 said:


> Mate, those are bang-up gorgeous. But are they Trad? Seem a little more American Gangster, what? Cheers,
> Ben


Who cares if they are TRAD or not...as you say, they are "bang-up gorgeous!" AlanC...looking forward to your response concerning what you will pair them with, as I grapple with the same challenge when wearing my burbon and bone AE McClains.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Benjamin.65 said:


> those are bang-up gorgeous. But are they Trad? Seem a little more American Gangster, what?


Southern, my good man, Southern. Think Panama hats, seersucker, lemonade and withering humidity.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Spectators shoes were always part of a trad dress attire. The wearing of hats and spectators have precipitous decline after the 1950's.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

I have to enviously say they kick my AS mellys into a cocked hat. 
Fantastic shoes Alan


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Alan,
I despise spectator shoes for myself but that does not render me unable to appreciate what a treasure those are for you. Nice score.



Benjamin.65 said:


> Mate,
> 
> those are bang-up gorgeous. But are they Trad? Seem a little more American Gangster, what?
> 
> ...


I'm confused; are you an Englishman from the East End or Elsewhere in the UK? Forgive my ignorance but sometimes your posts sound like they are mock cockney, other times an antiquated version of Queen's English, still others sound as if they are emulating some aspects of a style of speech associated with a certain segment of the upper-class. It's a puzzler for me as I've known quite a few people from the UK and even the guys from Luton don't make a conscious attempt to write in a colloquial style- is this a common thing where you grew up? I'm curious because it's just seems so unusual that I can't help but be fascinated to find out where your writing style originates and if matches how you speak on a day to day basis. Please excuse me for being nosy, but just wondering and when I type in search criteria for some accents found in the UK I just get links to someplace called Piltdown. Is that where your colorful style comes from?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Very cool Alan, can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Have you ever carried anything similar, Tom?


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Have you ever carried anything similar, Tom?


Alan, I've thought about it in the past, but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## Benjamin.65 (Nov 1, 2006)

knickerbacker said:


> Alan,
> I despise spectator shoes for myself but that does not render me unable to appreciate what a treasure those are for you. Nice score.
> 
> I'm confused; are you an Englishman from the East End or Elsewhere in the UK? Forgive my ignorance but sometimes your posts sound like they are mock cockney, other times an antiquated version of Queen's English, still others sound as if they are emulating some aspects of a style of speech associated with a certain segment of the upper-class. It's a puzzler for me as I've known quite a few people from the UK and even the guys from Luton don't make a conscious attempt to write in a colloquial style- is this a common thing where you grew up? I'm curious because it's just seems so unusual that I can't help but be fascinated to find out where your writing style originates and if matches how you speak on a day to day basis. Please excuse me for being nosy, but just wondering and when I type in search criteria for some accents found in the UK I just get links to someplace called Piltdown. Is that where your colorful style comes from?


Knickers, old chum,

Well bugger me if you ain't a linguist. Imagine the gall..."I have been analyzing your speech patterns and find they do not fit to any one geographic region in the greater London area" I suppose I was just trying to seamlessly blend in with the local Squire-culture and did not realise that my poor attempt to fit in with the Americanised dialect of proper English' throwing you off. As an Englishman, I own the English language and can do whatever I want with it.

I should ask, in the spirit of friendliness and with the sincere hope that you will share with me as I have with you, whether you aren't some He should ask Knickers why he is so interested, is he some kind of _male secretary_ or something? For a man to be prissy with language is very effiminante and lower-middle-class in England.

Say, where do you hail from and what is your background?

Maybe we know the same people back in Blighty?

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^ Behave boys. I'm sure you can hash out your respective backgrounds and linguistic preferences via PM.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ 
Very well stated!


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^ Behave boys. I'm sure you can hash out your respective backgrounds and linguistic preferences via PM.


Apologies, Alan. I have no desire to hash out backgrounds with anyone as I think it irrespective to a person's character or worth and I have no linguistic preferences; a truth spoken in any dialect is equally true, regardless of tongue or background.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

knickerbacker said:


> a truth spoken in any dialect is equally true, regardless of tongue or background.


Dare I suggest that the converse is true as well.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> Dare I suggest that the converse is true as well.


Most definitely.


----------



## 2.mark (Jul 12, 2006)

*Simply Beautiful*

Those are truly beautiful, Alan. I've had my eye on a pair of Cheaney spectators - leather/canvas. Ever found a Cheaney's sale??

Mark


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

The spectator was first introduced in the UK. There it was called the Correspondent. In the American south these shoes, paired with a pin cord, seersucker suit or khaki suit with bow tie scream Trad. 

I missed a pr a couple years ago. Purple Label (E. Greens) on sale at Polo on Mich Ave. $450. Went back to get them and they were gone. Silver has an outstanding C&J Spec but at $675 they're a little too dear for me. These Aldens come darn close. 

Sargent makes a nasty pr with the white part made of regular leather and not the white buck/suede the better ones all have. Say what you will, they're gonna be like dipping snuff in 5-10 years.


----------



## Benjamin.65 (Nov 1, 2006)

tintin said:


> The spectator was first introduced in the UK. There it was called the Correspondent. In the American south these shoes, paired with a pin cord, seersucker suit or khaki suit with bow tie scream Trad.


The correspondent, too, is derived from the sort of person who wore them in the South. The respondent in a court case.


----------



## Benjamin.65 (Nov 1, 2006)

AlanC said:


> ^ Behave boys. I'm sure you can hash out your respective backgrounds and linguistic preferences via PM.


Righty-O, old Chum. We're all Internet Gentlemen here.

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Lovely, lovely shoes, Alan.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Beautiful shoes, Alan.


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

You know how you often see three college guys walking down the street together, all wearing baseball caps, t-shirts, cargo shorts, and flip flops? WELL,
AlanC, Comolli and I are joining forces in Atlanta Friday for lunch and a visit to the tailor. 
I propose that we all wear specs and seersucker suits. 
Unfortunately, I do not own a bowtie nor a boater.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

A great idea. I'm in downtown Atlanta July 11th. Seersucker and white bucks... unless I can get a pr of these Aldens in time.


----------



## Benjamin.65 (Nov 1, 2006)

KenCPollock said:


> Unfortunately, I do not own a bowtie nor a boater.


What ho! The inimitable Ken C. Pollock doesn't own a bowtie?!?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

KenCPollock said:


> Unfortunately, I do not own a bowtie nor a boater.


I can bring you a bowtie.


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

AlanC said:


> I can bring you a bowtie.


I used to own a few, but trying to tie them was too frustrating-I doubt I have improved.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Found this thread a bit late. I must say I am envious of those spectators. Great find!


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Alan, I've thought about it in the past, but never pulled the trigger.


You wouldn't have to do them as spectators. Something in that pattern in solid walnut calf with antiqued sole and heel edges on Aberdeen or Plaza last would be great.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

jcusey said:


> You wouldn't have to do them as spectators. Something in that pattern in solid walnut calf with antiqued sole and heel edges on Aberdeen or Plaza last would be great.


John, I know. That's an old model that my Alden Rep and I were mulling over for a while. I wanted to do a shell cordovan spectator with it.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

LeatherSOUL said:


> John, I know. That's an old model that my Alden Rep and I were mulling over for a while. I wanted to do a shell cordovan spectator with it.


Where do I sign up?

-panting with desire


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

jcusey said:


> You wouldn't have to do them as spectators. Something in that pattern in solid walnut calf with antiqued sole and heel edges on Aberdeen or Plaza last would be great.


+1 I love the look of those shoes, just not the colour combination.


----------



## LaoHu (Sep 16, 2006)

They're a classic American spectator with white buckskin.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Bump for an old thread. I came here looking for something else 

Alan, do you have pics of wearing this shoe? They are outstanding.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes indeed they are cool. I've never pulled the trigger on a pair as I just can't justify the few occasions I'd ever have a chance to wear them.

But they are cool,..

Bill Woodward
Portland, Oregon


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Alan strikes lucky again yet again. If I had to switch wardrobes with anyone, it would probably with him.



2.mark said:


> Those are truly beautiful, Alan. I've had my eye on a pair of Cheaney spectators - leather/canvas. Ever found a Cheaney's sale??


Cheaney _does_ have some interesting options:


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

tintin said:


> A great idea. I'm in downtown Atlanta July 11th. Seersucker and white bucks... unless I can get a pr of these Aldens in time.


Darn, I'll be out of town.

I'm very envious of Alan's spectators. I've looked at some of the styles at Brooks Brothers, and I've been tempted, but haven't had the courage to do it.

Heck, I haven't had the courage to wear my new seersucker suit to work yet...


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Miket61 said:


> Darn, I'll be out of town.


That was two years ago. This is an old thread.

But they are still beautiful shoes!


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

Those are beautiful shoes. I was thinking of getting a pair later this summer. I am curious though what you can wear them with though. I see that seersucker will work with these shoes but what other suits can work as well?


----------



## Dashing1 (Feb 27, 2007)

RebelLaw said:


> Those are beautiful shoes. I was thinking of getting a pair later this summer. I am curious though what you can wear them with though. I see that seersucker will work with these shoes but what other suits can work as well?


Tan linen or poplin suits look great with them.


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

Dashing1 said:


> Tan linen or poplin suits look great with them.


Thanks. I just got a new light tan linen suit today. Makes me want to get a pair of these even more now.


----------

